# A Memorial for Flynn



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Sir Flynn Fishy. Purchased December 2009. Passes February 22, 2011. Leaves behind one father, and two brothers, older brother Mr. Quinn Fishy and younger brother Phinn "Boba" Fishy. Flynn was known as passive, curious, and reactive fish, often waking up with his father in the morning to beg for breakfast. 

Flynn fell ill with a virulent columnaris infection, brought about by new neon tetras, which also passed within two days of introduction. 

You will be missed. Mornings will be little bit darker without you.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :'(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Flynn was very pretty.


----------

